# Overnight Near Quebec City



## muddy tires (Jun 22, 2007)

We are planning our big trip for later this month. We've chosen Gaspe as our destination. Looks pretty cool, but it's a long hike for us from Toronto. I figure a full day's drive should bring us to about Quebec City. Since we aren't lingering in Quebec (we've been a few times) we'd like somewhere to sleep for a few hours then continue on our way. I was thinking we would travel the 40 along the north shore due to all the bridge problems in Montreal and cross to the south shore and the 20 in Quebec. Is there a handy WalMart that is tolerant of overnighters? Do any of the highway rest areas allow overnight stops? Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## 4CdnCampers (Apr 3, 2009)

muddy tires said:


> We are planning our big trip for later this month. We've chosen Gaspe as our destination. Looks pretty cool, but it's a long hike for us from Toronto. I figure a full day's drive should bring us to about Quebec City. Since we aren't lingering in Quebec (we've been a few times) we'd like somewhere to sleep for a few hours then continue on our way. I was thinking we would travel the 40 along the north shore due to all the bridge problems in Montreal and cross to the south shore and the 20 in Quebec. Is there a handy WalMart that is tolerant of overnighters? Do any of the highway rest areas allow overnight stops? Thanks for the suggestions.


We stayed at the KOA just outside Quebec City on our way home from PEI. It's okay for an overnight stop, and very handy right off Hwy 20. Just make sure you have your own water to drink. The water there was horrible.


----------



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

muddy tires said:


> We are planning our big trip for later this month. We've chosen Gaspe as our destination. Looks pretty cool, but it's a long hike for us from Toronto. I figure a full day's drive should bring us to about Quebec City. Since we aren't lingering in Quebec (we've been a few times) we'd like somewhere to sleep for a few hours then continue on our way. I was thinking we would travel the 40 along the north shore due to all the bridge problems in Montreal and cross to the south shore and the 20 in Quebec. Is there a handy WalMart that is tolerant of overnighters? Do any of the highway rest areas allow overnight stops? Thanks for the suggestions.


We are actually heading out to Montreal (without the Outback) later today and we will keep our eyes open. Not sure how far we will make it we may try to get to Quebec city. Should we see something we will post. Thanks for that bit on the bridges I will stick to 40. I noticed on line you can dial 511 and receive updates on traffic...


----------



## muddy tires (Jun 22, 2007)

jake said:


> We are actually heading out to Montreal (without the Outback) later today and we will keep our eyes open. Not sure how far we will make it we may try to get to Quebec city. Should we see something we will post. Thanks for that bit on the bridges I will stick to 40. I noticed on line you can dial 511 and receive updates on traffic...


I was speaking to a Montreal coworker yesterday. He mentioned that the Mercier and Champlain bridges are under construction with various lane closures, especially during the week. He recommended crossing at the La Fontaine tunnel if you want to get to the south shore and the 20. We may be coming back this way as we might make a stop on the south shore to visit friends.


----------



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

So we arrived and are in Quebec City. Beautiful area. When you cross from Ontario to Quebec there is a Tourist info Bureau on the right I suggest a stop there, we did. Here is what they said about camping at walmart, Totally OK and you will not be ticketed. There are 2 after the tunnel which is what may suit you as you want to mis the tunnel traffic if you sleep in. One at exit 94 on 40 and one at exit 100. The one @94 is a Super Center and the one @100 seemed to be part of a mall. There was construction on 40 before Montreal but we came through @ about 6:00pm last night with no issues. Rush hour on 40 slowed us about half hour. Not so bad comparing it to the 401 in the east end!

There were some construction signs on 40 but all were pulled back off the road.

The land is very flat and should be great for towing. I actually planned on going 20 from here to Montreal friday.

So do plan on a stop at that info center it was worth it. Esso + Timmies+ info Center.

Well I hope this helped. When do you plan on heading out? Enjoy your trip. We are off to the plains of Abraham

Pat.

PS: The Hilton 21st floor @ the edge 0f Old Quebec City is really nice! I didn't see to many TT being pulled through the old city.


----------



## muddy tires (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks Pat,

We are leaving tomorrow (Sunday) and hope to make it to Quebec (so further than the WalMart's that you point out. I just called the store in Levis (across the bridge from Quebec City and she said many people spend the night there. I think that will be our target.

We have also stayed at the KOA in Quebec city on a previous trip. It was handy for access to the city.

Funny story from our last trip. We wanted to go see the changing of the guard at the Citadel so I plugged it into the GPS and off we went with my brother-in-law and his family. We ended up at the front gates and, when I asked the guard where to park, he waved us through the gate. Now old fortresses aren't built with big wide openings. I was feeling cramped in my Trailblazer but my brother in law in his F350 dually behind me was even tighter. He made it through the winding tunnel with inches to spare.


----------

